# Boat question



## mmcneil (Jan 15, 2008)

I usually fish lakes for striper or crappie and go to the coast and fish off the shore.  I'm looking at a Carolina Skiff DLV 218. I dont wont a boat strickly for the ocean, but if I'm buying a new boat I would like one that could handle the water.  Would a boat like this be strickly for the bays or could I go out a few miles on the calm days?  It's 21' long with a 150 suzuki 4stroke with the full electronics pkg. I currently have a bass boat and dont wont to limit myself again. 

thanks


----------



## Saltwaterfish (Jan 15, 2008)

If you don't get an answer on this forum, try the following one:

http://www.TheHullTruth.com


It is a huge boating forum.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 15, 2008)

It would be fine for the bays, but you will get beat to death in that bathtub in the ocean.  I have a 23' polar and i get 30 miles out in gulf 2-3 seas.  You need some V bottom or you will get beatup.  That skiff is fine for lakes or bays.  Sea pro makes a nice bay boat, as well as many others.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2008)

Ditto Destin Bound,  that flat bottom skiff will beat your guts out in a 2-3 seas,  the fish good and drift well, but you couldn't give me one. JMO, no thats a fact.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 15, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> It would be fine for the bays, but you will get beat to death in that bathtub in the ocean.  I have a 23' polar and i get 30 miles out in gulf 2-3 seas.  You need some V bottom or you will get beatup.  That skiff is fine for lakes or bays.  Sea pro makes a nice bay boat, as well as many others.




my experience too with that particular boat is the flat front makes for a wet ride if you hit anything more than 1 footers.


----------



## G Duck (Jan 15, 2008)

good boat for the money for use inshore. It will beat you like a drum if you get into a chop, and will wet you good.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 16, 2008)

It may come apart at the seams offshore.  I've seen small 15-17' bowriders 25 miles out, but it's not the smart thing to do.  Conditions can change fast offshore and not always predictable.


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help, what would be your suggestions for a boat in the $25,000.00  range?  I still wont a boat that would work in local lakes as well as the ocean.

thanks


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 16, 2008)

*23' polar bay boat*

This boat is perfect for striper, bass, flats for trout, reds, and take it offshore every year in Destin for grouper, snapper, tuna, wahoo, etc.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 16, 2008)

nice boat destin. if it were mine i would have to put a t-top on it for some shade and electronics protection.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 16, 2008)

Dang, just looking at my boat gets me excited.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 16, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> Dang, just looking at my boat gets me excited.



me too. we were planning on going offshore this weekend in the gulf but i have already called it off due to 5-7 footers expected thru the weekend.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 16, 2008)

A few more.  Man, I get like this every year after deer season.  Bring on saltwater sundays on tv.  Feel the need to go deep.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 16, 2008)

Ive got a large blue bimini top that came with it, which covers me good.  I have thought of ordering a t-top for it though.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 16, 2008)

You don't pick a boat for what it can do on great weather days, you pick a boat for what it can do if the weather changes.  The ocean is a fickle lady.  I've ridden out on slick seas and good reports only to get my butt beat the whole way back in.  I've never been on the ocean when I said, I wish I have less of a v in my bow or dang, this boat is just too big.  Accordingly, I would not recommend, nor will I ride in a skiff beyond five miles from shore.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 16, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> You don't pick a boat for what it can do on great weather days, you pick a boat for what it can do if the weather changes.  The ocean is a fickle lady.  I've ridden out on slick seas and good reports only to get my butt beat the whole way back in.  I've never been on the ocean when I said, I wish I have less of a v in my bow or dang, this boat is just too big.  Accordingly, I would not recommend, nor will I ride in a skiff beyond five miles from shore.



good advice. i have been in "the perfect storm" several times and it is no fun getting caught 30 miles offshore with a storm between you and shore. not good.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 16, 2008)

Destin, Nice Ride dude isn't that a Fishmaster? 

Mr.Mcneil, You need to check out the Carolina Skiff Sea Chaser lineup, I have a 17' rg and take it out on the sounds all the time never get further than 2-3 miles offshore as I have no real desire. Everyone is correct in the fact that the boat you asked about will beat your fillings loose in rough water even though it is a modified Vee.

You may also check out the Key Largo's as they are very sea worthy (ask Capt Stan) anything less than 115 hp and 18 ft is about as small as I would look for if I intended to go further offshore.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, Its made by Dynasty boats in alabama.  The mold for Polar and Fishmaster are the same.  Tracker bought the mold from fishmaster.  If your planning on going offshore, i definately wouldnt go smaller than 19'.  You would be amazed at how a few extra feet really makes a difference in the ride.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 16, 2008)

Destin, thought the side view looked familiar. I have always liked the Fishmaster's.

Please don't take this the wrong way though, I have read rumors of serious gelcoat issues on Polar hulls a.k.a. Dynasty. Heard they closed down the facility in Bama and moved it somewhere like Missouri????? Major bad reviews, wish I could remember where they were at I'd give you a link.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 16, 2008)

TGattis said:


> Destin, thought the side view looked familiar. I have always liked the Fishmaster's.
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way though, I have read rumors of serious gelcoat issues on Polar hulls a.k.a. Dynasty. Heard they closed down the facility in Bama and moved it somewhere like Missouri????? Major bad reviews, wish I could remember where they were at I'd give you a link.



Well mine is a 2002, and as you can see in the above pics, the hull is spotless, and ive been in some ---- seas out of the gulf.  Never heard of the hull issues.  The company is still producing boats, and very nice ones at that.

www.dynastyboats.com


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Jan 16, 2008)

If you want a Carolina Skiff still, you should check out www.carolinaskiffowner.com     A bunch of owners with a bunch of useful opinions.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 17, 2008)

i have a 1965 semi v and i really like it. i like it because the room up on the deck is needed for me to bowfish with 2 of 3 folks. that being said, it will beat you like a redheaded stepyoungun in any thing over 1 foot chop. if i fished bays and offshore i would want the seachaser line by carolina skiff. they look real nice. if i did not spend 99% of my time in less than a foot of water i would want a vee on my boat. but mine does what i need it to.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 17, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> Well mine is a 2002, and as you can see in the above pics, the hull is spotless, and ive been in some ---- seas out of the gulf.  Never heard of the hull issues.  The company is still producing boats, and very nice ones at that.
> 
> www.dynastyboats.com



Just curious as to wheter the "rumors" we true, it may have even been on an older year model. I agree though yours looks spotless to me.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 17, 2008)

The DLV series is a fine boat IF you want to fish inshore and lakes but you wont be happy if you find yourself in rough conditions. The Sea Chaser line is more suited for offshore but CS has some quality issues they need to address in this line if they really want to build a boat to use instead of just sell. 

Do yourself a favor and look at Key West, Tidewater, Sea Pro and NauticStar Bay Boat line. If you must have new then I say go after it but if not consider used. There are hundreds of like new used bay boats for sale in the Southeast right now. Buy from an individual and save the sales tax. Just my .02


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Jan 18, 2008)

everyone has the right idea about the flat bottom,,,,only one thing i would add to all the other recomendations....go with a yamaha engine,,,no better...up untill 6 years ago i lived my whole life in jupiter fl...all i did was fish...& you will not go wrong  with a yameeeee....good luck in yourserch...i thought i seen a key west forsale in swap & sell section..


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 18, 2008)

Doesnt the DLV model have the Boston Whaler type bottom instead of the regular flat bottom that the other Carolina skiff  models have?


----------



## bross07 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Boat*

I have a 06 Kenner 1902 Vision and love it. It has the V Hull and is a fishing machine. I am getting a bigger one and have this one for sale. It has a 115 hp Mercury Optimax w/ tilt & trim, fish/depth finder, 2 livewells, stereo, plenty of dry storage, all of the extras. Let me know if you are interested or knows anyone who is. It is still under full warranty. I bought it the end of 2006, it's only a year old, red and white. I will post some pics.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jan 23, 2008)

You should look at the Key West 191 (i believe that's what it is) its kind of a mix between a bay boat and a regular center console. I looked at one a while back and fell in love with it. Too bad the price tag kept my wallet from falling in love with it too


----------



## How2fish (Jan 24, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> Ive got a large blue bimini top that came with it, which covers me good.  I have thought of ordering a t-top for it though.



DB , great looking boat and it is a great match for bay,lake and good weather off-shore fishing .I have the 19ft SV1900 Sea Pro with the Bimini top, I  almost got a T-top however I started looking at it and thought it costs a lot give less shade and the T-Top acts as a drag the way it catches air ...I couldn't really justifify it..your thoughts?


----------



## potsticker (Jan 25, 2008)

You may want to pm limitless, he has a 23 mako loaded, we go out in it 25 or 30 miles  outside st. marx, works in the bays as well, it might be for sale.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 25, 2008)

How2fish said:


> DB , great looking boat and it is a great match for bay,lake and good weather off-shore fishing .I have the 19ft SV1900 Sea Pro with the Bimini top, I  almost got a T-top however I started looking at it and thought it costs a lot give less shade and the T-Top acts as a drag the way it catches air ...I couldn't really justifify it..your thoughts?




T-tops do give less shade and add weight and drag on the speed of the boat vs. a bimini.  My next boat i will get one, and just max the horsepower limit out on the boat.  The bimini's cover you better, but the support poles for the top make it a minor hassle to move rods around the side of the boat.  Plus the T-top can allow you to carry some rods off the rocket launchers.  You can get custom t-tops to give you wider coverage at the elm.  Not sure I would get one on a 19' though, probably a 21' minimum.  Just wait till you upgrade, thats what im gonna do.


----------



## How2fish (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks DB I agree...19ft is a little on the small size..


----------

